# Hammer Grip Design



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

What is you preferred hammer grip design? Any pictures, templates?

thanks in advance,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Pocket Predator Hammer? I added some phone and tape for a little extra palm swell. One day I'll ask PP if I can carve one for myself. MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

My favorites are:

A+ Slingshots - Kit Fox - this is designed to shoot rocks and heavy ammo, instinctively. It arrives with an oversized leather pouch and heavy theraband tubes. I have the hybrid version with a Wolf Claw arm brace. You can adapt lighter flatbands or tubes.

Daisy F-16 - really inexpensive and simple to modify with flatlands or modern tubes. You can wrap the plastic handle with sports grip or just slide it off and add your own wood or paracord handle. Lots of other wire frame hammer grips out there, but this is the least expensive and simplest to modify.

Rambone 2.0 - "from the slingshot-addled mind of Jorg Sprave." Jorg put his template into the public domain. "Let me show you its features."

Other options:

Simple Shot - Hammer and Scout

Pocket Predator - Tac Hammer and SERE

Mark Seljan (Tremoside on this forum) TenTon Hammer. Mark put his template into the public domain http://www.markseljan.com/sites/default/files/sling/TTH/Seljan%20-%20TenTonHammer%20-%20DIY_Infopack_PDF_sec.pdf

Jack Koehler - Beaver is hammer grip. Alley Cat is designed for "hook-hook" (pinch grip) but you can take off the hooks and shoot it hammer grip.

Trumark - "The Bat" - one of the most innovative (or depending on your perspective, just strange) slingshots ever, The Bat is a hammer grip mounted inside of a frame that accommodates a stabilizer and a maglight flashlight. It also has rotating forks and fiber-optic sights. The hollow grip will hold ammo. According to Trumark "The "cantilevered" arms on each side of the fork are designed to increase the overall strength at the top and bottom of the handle to prevent twisting of the all-plastic, heavy-duty frame."


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I just did a test build of Bill Hays' Altoids Hunter.

I think it's a real contender.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Daisy F-16 makes a great starter slingshot for kids. Here is my godson with his modified F-16. Light draw flatlands and large pouch - perfect for launching paintballs.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

A+ Slingshots Kit Fox with modified flat-bands.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

There are we several hammergrip designs in the template section. Bad Company and Bill Hays' Take Down Hammer come to mind.

Barnett Strike 9 has a nice hammer grip - just the right size and a nice palm swell.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

KawKan said:


> I just did a test build of Bill Hays' Altoids Hunter.
> 
> I think it's a real contender.
> 
> ...


(Not trying to hijack). I've been real interested in that template. When you finish could you share with the group? Love to hear your thoughts on it 

*Update: Just saw you already posted. Thanks!

I'll second by saying the F16 was very comfortable for me. Just terrible rubber, but the frame is a classic.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hiall,

Thank you all for the information. I did not tell you why I need it - although I make slingshots I normally do not make classic hammer grip and although I know of some of them - I saw them mostly in pictures - my problem is that I do not have experience with them, therefore I asked about your "preferred" hammer grip style.

What I got is an extensive list and I will wait for couple of more answers should they come and then I intend to compile them and to place it here in the forum.

Thank you very much for your answers!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I tried to design a wood hammer grip frame but the forks always ended up too high for my liking. Finally, I figured out that the horizontal bottom on the forks has to be a strong material that can be made thin. Metal works great but I'm not able to make a metal frame that looks reasonable. There are lots of wonderfully designed hammer grip frames on AliExpress. I'm still trying hard to resist the wood handle frame with the cam lock system.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Northerner,

I think that I can use this design easily!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

thanks again for your answers. I compiled a small collection of hammer grip slingshots based on your suggestions. Please let me know if I need to make any corrections:

Pocket Predator Tac Hammer:









A+ Slingshots - Kit Fox:









Daisy F-16:









Jorg Sprave Rambone 2.0:









Simple Shot The Hammer:









Simple Shot The Scout:









Pocket Predator - SERE:









Mark Seljan TenTonHammer:









Jack Koehler - Beaver:









Trumark - The Bat:









Bill Hays' Altoids Hunter:









Barnet Strike 9:









Various designs from aliexpress:









cheers,

jazz


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Excellent! I might be wrong but I think the Daisy you have pictured is a B-52. The F-16 does not have a wrist brace and has a more ergonomic grip.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Grandpa Grumpy,

Thanks, you are right - the Amazon misled me somehow..

Is this Daisy F-16?









As I said, I do not usually make hammer grip but now I have someone interested. So many ideas to work with!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

You might want to look at Tex-Shooter's hammer grip design. He used a metal cross piece to keep the forks low. Handle angle could be straightened up if you didn't want the recurve bow feel.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/116472-bow-handle-flip/


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Northerner,

Things become better and better. Is this OK - Tex-Shooter's hammer grip design:









cheers,

jazz


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

jazz said:


> Thanks Northerner,
> 
> Things become better and better. Is this OK - Tex-Shooter's hammer grip design:
> 
> ...


The link I posted above also shows the template for the fork base. I just noticed that according to Bill's posting from April 2019, he did not like the design. He didn't mention why. It does look interesting though.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

jazz said:


> Hi Grandpa Grumpy,
> 
> Thanks, you are right - the Amazon misled me somehow..
> 
> ...


Yes that looks like an F-16.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the Bad Company/ Bad hammer and the Lead Launchers designs. They are simple to make, easy to bling up and hold really well. They are good designs for a novice builder/ shooter.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

flipgun said:


> I like the Bad Company/ Bad hammer and the Lead Launchers designs. They are simple to make, easy to bling up and hold really well. They are good designs for a novice builder/ shooter.


Saw the Bad Hammer frame. Sweet looking workhorse!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi flipguna and MikevLikesIt,

I found these pictures, are they good representation of Bad Company, Band Hammer and Lead Launchers?

Bad Company:









Bad Hammer:









Lead Launchers:









cheers,

jazz


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

jazz said:


> I found these pictures, are they good representation of Bad Company, Band Hammer and Lead Launchers


Those are the ones! I've actually got the template printed out for the Bad Company, I just need to go get some suitable lumber. I believe in the Bad Hammer pictured, the forks are actually elevated a little more than in the original template. From what I read, the Hammer is more suited to upright shooting, and the BCompany handles gangster style a little better.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, since I know that I made #2 and think I made #1... I would have to say that they are. 

Like the Moor hammer, The BH likes fat ammo to keep from slapping,


----------

